# lamborghini gallardo key



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

i would like to purchase a gallardo key. i inquired by callin lamborghini of toronto (closet dealer to me), and the man that was helping me on the phone said they you need to own a lamborghini and provide VIN number and proof of ownership.
i do not have neither of those things, so i was wondering if there are any lamborghini owners on here that could help me out. if you own a lamborghini and would like to help someone out, please IM me, and i will provide you with my email address, and we can go from there.
thanks for your time,
Franco


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

What planet are you living on?


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

earth


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*

seems like a reasonable request, good luck to you...may I ask what you are planning to do with the key?


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

get it cut to my mk2 key







the sickness


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fd_leafs* »_get it cut to my mk2 key







the sickness

that would be sweet! good luck with that, hope it works out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Don't you understand why they want that info. They laser cut the key for you. They don't provide a blank and than take it somewhere. You get a key for that exact car that has that VIN #.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

the expensive mercs are the same, have none of you seen Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## narrowAngleSix (Mar 30, 2004)

can anyone post a pic of the key in question. 

/my google is brokenated


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## dirtydee84 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fd_leafs* »_









well does look nice! I can see why you want to that!


----------



## avogodro (May 16, 2006)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

after 2 seconds searching.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Lambo...wItem
hope this helps you.


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (avogodro)*


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (VDub GTI)*

Damn, that would be sick. Audi's key is similar, I think...I'd have to do is change the guts and keyblade. My friends would be trippin. Good idea tho...good luck.


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck with that...


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (RS666)*

what lambo owner is going to give you a key cut to their car....? high end cars/keys are cut before you recieve them, no blanks....


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder how easy it is program this key with a vw.


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

good luck frank


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (BlueSlug)*

hey if the Lambo key doesn't work out, you can always try Bentley....


----------



## Adolescents902 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

y dont u jus special order a blank one? u can always say ur goin to cut it out urself for a different type of car. anyway thats dumb if they dont do that for u. You can possibly get a custom made replica which will be cheaper, jus wont have the lambo logo on it. im sure ur able to do that..


_Modified by Adolescents902 at 11:21 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (Adolescents902)*

read some of the posts above...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (2aReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2aReg* »_hey if the Lambo key doesn't work out, you can always try Bentley....









Yeah that bentley one way expensive haha.


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_what lambo owner is going to give you a key cut to their car....? high end cars/keys are cut before you recieve them, no blanks....










not true I got keys for lambos and ferraris before with out any problems. I guess when you call them you don't tell them you want it for a Vw Hahahaha


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (tracerturbo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tracerturbo2* »_

not true I got keys for lambos and ferraris before with out any problems. I guess when you call them you don't tell them you want it for a Vw Hahahaha 

what do u tell them then? when i called lambo toronto, they said that to order a new key u need the vin number of your car and theyll get one cut to your car. they said they dont sell blanks


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (fd_leafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fd_leafs* »_
what do u tell them then? when i called lambo toronto, they said that to order a new key u need the vin number of your car and theyll get one cut to your car. they said they dont sell blanks


call again you prolly got a bad rep that cant help you


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

Get the owner to order the key and cut the end off it so you could NEVER use on a Lamborghini!
If I owned one I'd do that for you but It would COST YOU


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fvtec)*

good luck.. nice idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

So what are you going to do with the Lambo badges on the key?


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

didnt end up goin down but id jus keep em on.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Don't you understand why they want that info. They laser cut the key for you. They don't provide a blank and than take it somewhere. You get a key for that exact car that has that VIN #.

im surprised lambo's are still using keys!! my dad has owned a couple merc's and now has a lexus and they all have been laser-keys...no actual metal key


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_
im surprised lambo's are still using keys!! my dad has owned a couple merc's and now has a lexus and they all have been laser-keys...no actual metal key

More like infrared technology


----------



## bob71 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (Ampinada)*

Hey while your shipping out keys to your lambo can I get one too and your address, so next time you will be away from the house for more then 30 sec fpr me to snake your baby.
that key has to cost 500 bucks


----------



## SkittlezGTI (Feb 9, 2007)

so has anyone figured out where to get blank ones? can't you just swap out the metal part for the one in your VW key? thinking about going to collection and asking if i can get blank ones. shouldn't be that hard. another question is how would you program it? same as the VW key? (stick it in the door and hold the lock/unlock botton?


----------



## 1337GROUP (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (fd_leafs)*

I will sell one of my 2 for the right price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

i want one!


----------



## JDM_GTI (Jan 24, 2008)

so why would you want it its basically a slicker vw/audi key


----------



## dragvorl (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (JDM_GTI)*

Not really, it is similar, but not same. The shape is a bit different, you can see that here. 1337GROUP, can you post a more hi-quality pic, it would be appreciated.










_Modified by dragvorl at 2:56 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (1337GROUP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1337GROUP* »_I will sell one of my 2 for the right price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









^^^wheres the trunk release button?


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (dt83aw)*

Depending on the year, the keys are ordered from the manufacturer for a specific VIN (Newest models).
Some older key remotes could have come as blanks but may not work with any Immobilizer programming due to the need for identical part ID needed on transmitter portion of the FOB.
The current newest Audi Key FOB is what used to be used on some Lambos. 
The newest Lambo key FOB may have limited compatibility with your car if you have Immobilizer in your vehicle. It will not be able to unlock your doors. So it would be useless.
The housing is different so internals wouldn't fit. Then there is the cost factor. I don't want to see you waste your time. 
Here's a better idea, purchase a steering wheel for the Gallardo...that'll fit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skylinegtr (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (kevr6)*

Not sure if anyone is still interested but I came across this <a href="website
You can order the 2 halves of the key for a bit over $200 and then just transfer your key blade. I am going to be trying this in the next month so I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (skylinegtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skylinegtr* »_Not sure if anyone is still interested but I came across this <a href="website
You can order the 2 halves of the key for a bit over $200 and then just transfer your key blade. I am going to be trying this in the next month so I will let you know how it works.

Let us know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skylinegtr (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Placed my order for the key yesterday but it will be another 3 weeks as it is coming from Italy and I didn't want to pay an extra $80 for expedited shipping. I will post some better pics when it arrives.


----------



## skylinegtr (Oct 17, 2006)

I finally recieved my key in the mail yesterday. I will be working on getting it to work over the next week and keep you all posted.


----------



## Jibbs. (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado SLC NL* »_the expensive mercs are the same, have none of you seen Gone in 60 Seconds









dam those laser cut keys


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

A mk2 vw? The key is a different style so you are gonna have to get a key blank part that is in the style of the older locks.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (lexluthor)*

does anyone realize how old this thread is?








APRIL 6, 2006


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ask for the cover and have a blacksmith make the blade. then have it cut. or something like that


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (1337GROUP)*

grab a lambo vin from ebay


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: lamborghini gallardo key (20vtVdubb)*

that sounds like a winner to me.


----------

